# Staying at a residential address in the US?



## Sabu (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm visiting the US soon to spend time with my fiance but I'm concerned about any questions I might get because I'm staying at my fiance's address. The other times I've been to the US we've had hotels and I haven't been asked much at the point of entry. Has anyone here stayed at a residential address while in the states? Did you get asked questions?

Thanks for reading this and any input is much appreciated!


----------



## dylanredefined (Sep 11, 2011)

As long as your visa /passport is in order and you have a return ticket or the money to buy one probably don't care.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 11, 2011)

I've only stayed at a hotel once in the 20 odd times I've been and never been asked any questions. Why would you be?


----------



## Sabu (Sep 11, 2011)

Cheers dylanredefined and trashpony!  That's made me feel loads better.  I was just paranoid about the questions that may come.  If I reveal my relationship they may suspect I don't intend to return the UK.  It doesn't sound like I have much to worry about.  Everything is in order with my passport, got my return tickets, and by the sounds of it I won't get hassled.  Great!


----------



## trashpony (Sep 11, 2011)

Sabu said:


> Cheers dylanredefined and trashpony! That's made me feel loads better. I was just paranoid about the questions that may come. If I reveal my relationship they may suspect I don't intend to return the UK. It doesn't sound like I have much to worry about. Everything is in order with my passport, got my return tickets, and by the sounds of it I won't get hassled. Great!


Oh I see! Sorry am hungover 

If you're really paranoid, you could always just use a random residential address


----------



## FunkyUK (Sep 11, 2011)

Make sure you have the address and contact details of your fiance when you go through immigration.  if you do get asked, and you don't have them (why should you have them if you're being picked up from the airport)  you may be detained or even worse, sent back on the next flight.  I always stay with friends / family in the us, and always get asked the nature of my visit / where I'm staying.


----------



## Sabu (Sep 11, 2011)

It's too late to use a random residential address as I filled in the advanced passenger info in this morning, ha!

I'll be sure to have all them details too, funkyUK. Thanks!


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2011)

I've put down a residential address for my last 65 visits and never had any problem.


----------



## petee (Sep 12, 2011)

editor said:


> my last 65 visits


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2011)

petee said:


>


Oops! I meant five or six and it came out a bit wrong!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 12, 2011)

If you happen to be unlucky enough to be asked questions by customs, do not, DO NOT, mention your fiance. She is just a friend you are visiting. You have no intention of forming a relationship.

Seriously.


----------



## Sabu (Sep 14, 2011)

Yeah that's a real no no.  My fiance mentioned she was visiting me when she come to visit last and got a real grilling by our border agency.  I felt awful.  It's scary because you always worry about getting found out and then the shit hitting the fan with them.


----------

